# Indoor Lizard Cage



## David275 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Some of you may have seen my outdoor lizard cage, but i thought i'd show you my indoor Western Bearded Dragon cage.

Whole enclosure






Warm Side





Cool Side





In Between





Cheers
David


----------



## Snowman (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice! The backgroung makes it look like he's on a holiday in the USA


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice work David - looks lovely and clean. I'd be tempted to maybe downsize the waterbowl to lower humidity levels in that enclosure. I've not kept this species in particular but from other Pogona species I've kept they do well with a small water container and maybe a misting if they are having dramas shedding.

Hopefully someone who's kept this species (or the breeder you purchased from) can confirm if what I've said might help


----------



## David275 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Simon and Snowman, and i will look into the water bowl issue.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have the 2ft tall version of that enclosure for my young Frilly; I've kept the background in and included more vertical 'perching' options. Great cages!


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 31, 2010)

lol I used a painting I found at the local dump shop, and slid it behind my beardies glass tank (the bluetongue now has said tank) and she tried jumping into it with a resounding "BANG" into the glass. It didn't bother her, she jumped up and tried getting through via the edge of the tank, and realized she couldn't get in so ignored it in future. Too funny though!!!


----------



## Bricked (Jan 31, 2010)

snowman: Very nice! The backgroung makes it look like he's on a holiday in the USA  


You mean a party in the usa? nah, i kid, i hate milley ciruses music  great enclosure!


----------

